# Whats the connection between longines and wittnauer?



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Have an opportunity to buy a 1930-40s wittnauer with a really nice movement (forget what cal.) but wanted to know if it was a good watch and if it was on par with longines and what it had to do with them. I can get it tomorrow but I want something high quality thanks all!


----------



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

The main connection between Longines and Wittnauer is that a single company imported the watches from both brands (as well as Jaeger-LeCoultre and Vacheron & Constantin) into the USA. The company was called Longines-Wittnauer Watch Co. Inc. Both brands maintained separate factories in Switzerland. Generally, 14K gold and gold-filled cases were sourced in the US. Swiss movements were installed and adjusted in the US to save customs duties. 18K gold and steel cases were generally imported separately from Switzerland and put together here.

Vacheron & Constantin was considered the best of the L-W group, followed by LeCoultre, Longines and Wittnauer. Sometimes there were models that overlapped or were equivalent between two of the brands. This was more of an exception rather than the rule. V&C watches were 100% Swiss Made and adjusted regardless of case metal.










I think that if you look generally at the prices of vintage watches from these four brands, the ordering of value is pretty much the same as it was back in the 1950's.

Hope this helps,
gatorcpa


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'll buy it then. He wants $45 for it. And it has it's original blue tint crystal.


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

My understanding was that originally, Mssr. Wittnauer of New York was the exclusive Longines agent in North America; I have some Longines Canadian Jobber watches from around 1910 that are marked "Wittnauer", and Longine's records show them as being sold to Mssr. Wittnauer. Of course, like any good American businessman, he branched out after that... 

AFAIK, "Wittnauer" branded watches are, for the most part, not Longines in any way shape or form; they were just typical Swiss watches (good quality ones) imported kinda as the Wittnauer "House Brand".


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My former Longines rep told me it was the best thing that happened to Longines when they broke off with Wittnauer.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

I had no idea about any of this, but it is great to learn, and it is great to have such knowledgeable people here.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> My former Longines rep told me it was the best thing that happened to Longines when they broke off with Wittnauer.


Yeah and now they are kissing omegas A$$


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Hardly, I used to sell both.


stratct said:


> Yeah and now they are kissing omegas A$$


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Hardly, I used to sell both.


You think so? Well I bought it. It ran fine in the store and about a half hour later it was dead and I can't get my money back. So it was $45 and I still owe him $10 on this watch. This isn't the first time this has happened. I Found a new watchmaker


----------



## Croton_Equator (Dec 1, 2012)

Just a minute here...Wittnauer was a GREAT brand back in the day. Don't believe those who like to casually create hierarchies of brands or downgrade watch brands. I own several vintage Wittnauers from the 1940's to the 1960's and their cases and movements are above average to about as good as you could get before going to high-falutin' chronometer-grade movements. Wittnauer was providing watches to the military (for example the U.S. Navy) and explorers before Rolex's screw-down crown or the luxury sport-watch craze even began, so they have NOTHING to feel second rate about. My favourite watches are my Wittnauers, and I got married wearing a Wittnauer with a linen-textured trapezoidal case. The Longines watches I've seen from the 1950-1970 period are rather bland looking compared to their so-called "budget" or "house" brand sister Wittnauer.

My 1962 Wittnauer diver has something in common with a 2012 Rolex. Here is a link to its movement, a Wittnauer C11KS-2 which has the KIf-Ultraflex shock absorber. This system happens to be mentioned on page 111 of the April 2012 WatchTime magazine as being in a 2012 Rolex Oyster Perpetual Submariner Date. ("Kif shock absorber") Did Wittnauer use Kif shock absorbers before Rolex? Hmmm...

Gotta have a sexy, popular name to even compare with the big boys, right? Don't believe the hype.

http://http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Wittnauer_C11KS-2


----------



## Croton_Equator (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ My link to that Wittnauer movement on Ranfft above is broken. Here is a new one:

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Wittnauer C11KS-2


----------



## donegd (Dec 13, 2015)

stratct said:


> Have an opportunity to buy a 1930-40s wittnauer with a really nice movement (forget what cal.) but wanted to know if it was a good watch and if it was on par with longines and what it had to do with them. I can get it tomorrow but I want something high quality thanks all!


I know this thread was placed a good while ago but just to verify the link between Longines and Wittnauer . Wittnauer were agents for Longine watches They bought them in from Longines and sold them in the USA this way they saved on import duties . I have a certificate of authenticity for a 1970 Longines 5 Star Admiral which states that wittnauer was their American agent.


----------



## felsby (Feb 7, 2018)

I find Wittnauer dials and cases from the sixties to be the most daring and innovative ever. Something we could use today.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

felsby said:


> I find Wittnauer dials and cases from the sixties to be the most daring and innovative ever. Something we could use today.


Thank You, we all needed that after years of silence!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Only to salvage this zombie thread, here is an advertisement from 1965. To our OP padawan; _start new threads you must, add value you should..._


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

laikrodukas said:


> Thank You, we all needed that after years of silence!


"Do you remember my daring hammer plannished inset on mat ivory AS1361 knotted lugs Witt wristie circa 1963?"

Necrothreadia © (all rights reserved to pithy, 2018)


----------

